# Friesians at the beach



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

There so gorgeous! Welcome


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thats is gorgeous!! How comfortable are fresians to ride? like it looks magestic but not very comfy


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! They are beautiful movers!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh great, now I gotta mop up the floor where I done slobbered everywhere..... Good lawd them are sure some pretty horses! That Fresian Dutch WB mix cuddn't have been more gorgeous, WOW.:shock:
I am happy for you, in a jealous kind of way......:lol:


Oh yeah, welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Gorgeous animals but it looks as if I would definitely have wear a cup :|


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Would you need a saucer as well?:lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

they are gorgeous.
welcome to the forum =]


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful horses


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

georgeous horses. welcome to the forum! riding on the beach would be something I would LOVE to do!


----------

